# 5 fish, 41.90 pounds!!!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

This couple had a day at Shearon Harris Lake, NC, like we all dream of. They won a tournament there with five fish that weighed an incredible 41.90 pounds! I have posted before about the big bass in Harris, now here is proof.. Unreal! I mean, culling seven pounders???
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...d=211698/RK=0/RS=z6N26QAv6fHM.Hx1cBVpHhVXuI0-


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

WTH!!!! Thats nuts!!!! Probably one of the top 5 fish limit ever weighed in bass classic tourney!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

That's Shearon Harrris for you. BIG FISH lake. That, and it's neighbor Lake Jordan. Both lakes have given up 14 pound bass.
The part that got me was the culling of mere seven pound fish, lol!


----------

